
How to Speak Startup - vinothgopi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/15/how-to-speak-startup/
======
tmuir
Another meaningless and overused adjective that could be added to this list is
"curated".

Curated means that the company chose to sell certain things, and not sell
other things. How novel. Walmart curates its product offerings.

There are some days where every third listing on ProductHunt is "A curated
collection of ______".

~~~
derekp7
To me I read "curated" as "picked by a human, not an algorithm". I guess it
could also be "picked by a sufficiently advanced algorithm that is as good as
a human".

------
mc32
I hope tech crunch did this purely tongue in cheek, if it weren't for the
likes of them, the terms they are fileting are the argot they and their
industry, tech 'journalism,' pick up, amplify, popularize and abuse wouldn't
become ubiquitous. Then they have the audacity to ridicule the industry.

~~~
jasondrowley
As one of the co-authors of the piece, I just want you to know that it was
done 98% tongue-in-cheek and maybe 2% self-loathing. It wasn't meant to be a
serious at all, despite the fact that some "definitions" are more biting than
others.

------
thomasfoster96
Probably the best article I've read on TechCrunch for a while. Even if they
missed 'disrupt' because TechCrunch wouldn't make fun of themselves.

~~~
DonHopkins
So is a startup company that hasn't disrupted yet said be be "preruptive"?

~~~
thomasfoster96
Yes and postruptive for when the company runs out of ideas.

------
supercoder
"Disrupt" is suspiciously absent from this list.

~~~
cafard
I have been looking for a chance to use this assertion for a while, so thank
you: Disrupt is broken

~~~
meowface
We need to disrupt "disrupt".

------
meowface
That was a lot funnier and more accurate than I would've expected from
Techcrunch.

------
DonHopkins
Anybody care to reverse engineer the meaning of "Serial Hackerpreneur"?

[https://angel.co/jawad-ansari](https://angel.co/jawad-ansari)

------
serve_yay
Well, I clicked on a techcrunch dot com link, so I guess I got what I asked
for.

------
michaelchisari
I always use the Startup Guys as a reference this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4)

~~~
droidist2
LOL, brogrammers?

------
kyledrake
Here we go again
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunge_speak](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunge_speak)

------
DanielBMarkham
_" Cashflow Positive – Someone gave us a dollar."_

Funny -- even more funny when you consider that many startups never make it
that far!

------
archlight
last time my boss asked me how was my side project for the team going (I am
from enterprise world), i replied i haven't reached MVP yet. he paused a while
and puzzled saying I will buy you a ring then

------
tschellenbach
:) this was pretty hilarious

------
coherentpony
I'm actually fairly disappointed since I was hoping this would be helpful.

------
shockzzz
TechCrunch doesn't even make money and what they produce is shoddy journalism
at best. How are they going to go around criticizing others who try to do
something?

Douchebag journalists are WAY worse because they believe the bullshit they
spew. At least startup douchebags get a whiff of their own shit.

~~~
ajankovic
^ A classic example of ad hominem.

